# Cubase Transformer



## BenjaminParis (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi,

I'm wondering if it is possible to use the Input Transformer in Cubase so that an incoming CC on a midi track transforms into another CC?

Let's say I have a library where dynamics is driven by CC1, and I want to hear that midi track on another library which uses CC2 for dynamics.

I can move the midi file to the new track, cut and paste CC1 to CC2 in the midi file, of course, but if I had (as a preset) an input transformer command on the preset track of the new instrument using CC2 for dynamics.

Any help welcome!

Thanks, 

Benjamin


----------



## Breaker (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes, you definitely can.

Here's an example of input of CC1 transformed to CC11 (ie. Modwheel becomes expression):






If you want to swap two CC's, you need first to copy one of them to a "placeholder" (I use CC110) and use three instances of Transformers.


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks a lot, Breaker. 

This is actually what I had done, it didn't work, but your confirming I was right made me look more carefully and I found why it didn't work so far : I didn't use the transformer in the midi insert effects but all the way up, there is the little arrow sign on the right (on the left panel), which also opens the transformer (it asks you if you want global or local).

It works now, thanks a lot. 

But my question is : what's the idea with this other transformer?

B.


----------



## Breaker (Aug 23, 2020)

You can do this with Input Transformer (should have read your original question better - I just almost never use Input Transformer myself) as well.
Did you have your module activated and Function set to Transform?


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 23, 2020)

I did, and it was on Transform, but it didn't work (I tried with and without module activated). But it works fine in Midi Effects Input...


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 23, 2020)

I just gave it another try, as you're kind enough to help me: doesn't work if I make it that way. I tried Global, local, different variations, no, it doesn't work... But since the other solution works...


----------



## Breaker (Aug 23, 2020)

Just testing it as I write and it works without a hitch.
Did you check about the module being activated and Function being "Transform"?


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 23, 2020)

That's strange. Yes, I checked both... I must be wrong at some point, but not these ones...


----------



## JamieLang (Aug 25, 2020)

Input transformers (global and local) transform your MIDI input from your keyboard....not what you've already recorded. That needs to be a plug in.


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok thanks. What is the difference between local and global ?


----------



## JamieLang (Aug 25, 2020)

BenjaminParis said:


> Ok thanks. What is the difference between local and global ?



Global will transform your MIDI input for any track you record into....local is a transform set up just for that track.


----------



## BenjaminParis (Aug 25, 2020)

Quite obvious actually! Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Sep 18, 2020)

One Cubase newbie question: can you use the Transformer plugin to send CC data from one source (such as the mod wheel) to multiple CCs (so the mod wheel could control, say Dynamics and Vibrato at the same time)?


----------



## BenjaminParis (Sep 19, 2020)

I guess so, but I'm not good enough with Transformer to give you the "how to"!


----------



## AllanH (Sep 19, 2020)

I've always struggled a bit getting the the transformers to work as I "expected". For inserts, my experience is that it does not work while recording, but does on playback. So it's a bit odd recording CC1 events that on playback "plays" as e.g. CC2, but it works. I use the transformers primarily to bring some of the articulations in Hollywood Strings in line with all my other libraries use of CC1 and CC11.


----------



## jonvog (Oct 14, 2020)

Jeff Tymoschuk said:


> One Cubase newbie question: can you use the Transformer plugin to send CC data from one source (such as the mod wheel) to multiple CCs (so the mod wheel could control, say Dynamics and Vibrato at the same time)?


I am trying to achieve this exact same thing, but unfortunately haven't succeeded so far.


----------



## scherzo (Oct 14, 2020)

jonvog said:


> I am trying to achieve this exact same thing, but unfortunately haven't succeeded so far.



Try something like this: 






I'm using CC1 for dynamics and CC3 for vibrato. The transformer will, for every CC1 value recorded, also insert a CC3 with the same value. That way your modwheel will drive two CCs at once. Note that Function, at the bottom, must be set to Insert (not Insert Exclusive). 

Subsitute the CCs values of your choice, but hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## jonvog (Oct 14, 2020)

Ah, nice. Well, I'd rather like to have it work as input transformer, the input transformer doesnt have "Insert" though.
But I figured out, that turning on the Record Output to Track knob basically converts the transformer to an input transformer. 




Or am I missing something? Haven't done extensive testing, but so far it is working. Everything get's written into the event and I can change it afterwards without the transformer plugin messing averything up. It isn't as intuitive as setting up the input transformer with Insert, but it seems to be a good workaround. Thanks for pointing me into the right direction!


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 14, 2020)

Here is some info..


----------

